# Eclipse Menueinträge in Toolbar kopieren?



## nettchen (9. Jul 2007)

Hallo, :lol: 

wie kann ich in eclipse 3.3 Aktionen, wie z.b Generate Konstruktor in die Toolbar ziehen..
Muss ich mir dafür eine eigene Perspektive erstellen, oder kann ich die Java Perspektive oder eine andere soweit anpassen, das ich bestimmte Aktionen, welche sich auch in der Menubar befinden, in der Toolbar anzeige, bzw mir eine neue  toolbar mit diesen Aktionen erstelle.

Möchte mich nämlich nicht immer durchs Menu hangeln, oder mir diverse tastaturkeys einfallen und merken müssen.  :cry:


----------



## byte (9. Jul 2007)

Hab ich mich auch schonmal gefragt. Du kannst über rechte Maustaste -> Customize Perspective... in der Toolbar selbige manipulieren. Aber irgendwie kann man da nur eine sehr beschränkte Teilmenge für die Toolbar aktivieren. Ich glaube es funktioniert nur bei den Actions, die auch ein Icon haben.

PS: Es gibt aber ein paar Dinge, da lohnt es sich definitiv, die Tastaturkommandos zu lernen, z.B.  ALT + SHIFT + T oder auch ALT + SHIFT + S.


----------



## nettchen (9. Jul 2007)

hmm, danke für den Tipps, aber bei meinen actions hatte ih da kein so rechtes Glück. Ein paar tastenkombos weiß ich ja auch, aber halt nur wenige was eclipse drekt betrifft.

dank dit trotzdem


----------

